# Captain Kangaroo Poster



## 67Ramshorn (May 10, 2017)

Not the real deal but very cool. Bought this from Gary Wold at Ann Arbor.


----------



## GWLW7272 (May 10, 2017)

thanks Dan , we are going to keep these recreations of the famous Captain Kangaroo stand ups limited - thanks for the support & KOOL picture


----------



## JimK (May 11, 2017)

I wouldn't mind having one of those. That is cool.

JimK


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 30, 2017)

googled "captain Kangaroo Schwinn" and all sorts of cool stuff came up including one of those that sold on ebay for $1400.00


----------

